# Netzwerkdrucker : HP laser jet 2300



## Flap (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
wir haben den HP laser jet 2300  an einem windows 98 als netzwerk drucker installiert . Bisweit klappt auch alles wunderbar , bloß er will bei Corel und Firewoks nicht drucken . Und die Client Drucker haben das Betriebsystem Windows 200.
Bei Corel kommt die Meldung Drucker wäre nicht verfügbar , obwohl er den in der Liste hat.
Kann wer mir helfen ?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Sinac (11. Dezember 2003)

Haste mal probiert dich vor dem Drucken an dem Rechner mit dem Drucker anzumelden?


----------



## Flap (15. Dezember 2003)

ja und es geht !


----------



## Sinac (15. Dezember 2003)

Na dann herzlichen glückwunsch...


----------



## Flap (16. Dezember 2003)

ja das anmelden geht ,aber der drucker will trotzdem nicht nich corel drucken :.-(

war wohl ein fehler von mir


----------



## K-iX (16. Dezember 2003)

Corel scheint in der Hinsicht noch sehr verbesserungswürdig.
Bei mir hat der Drucker auch nicht funktioniert, es lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass sich Corel nicht mit dem Druckertreiber verstanden hat (unglaubwürdig aber wahr  ).
Neuinstallation, dann hat komischerweise wieder alles gefunzt.
Frag mich nicht warum.

Klaus


----------



## Flap (16. Dezember 2003)

okay danke !
hast du denn treiber noch mal deinstalliert oder einfach rüber installiert , sonst probier ich das auch noch mal .


----------

